# TrekStor DataStation Sungoo LAN



## Lipperlandstern (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo Experten.

Ich habe mit oben genannte NADS Netzwerkfestplatte mit 1 TB Kapazität gekauft. Laut Hersteller soll sie Windowx XP & Vista unterstützen.

Nix ist.... mit dem gelieferten Treiber war es eine einzige Katastrohe. Der Rechner wurde arschlangsam und der Explorer stürzte mit schönen Regelmässigkeit ab. Interessanterweise auf 2 unterschiedlichen Rechner (1x XP, 1x Vista) exakt das gleiche Verhalten. 

Ich hab mir dann aus dem Netz (nicht auf der HP von Trekstor) den neusten Treiber besorgt aber viel gebracht hat es nicht. 

Schliesse ich die Festplatte über USB an läuft das Ding wie verrückt.

Ich warte jetzt noch auf eine Antwort vom Support und wenn die keine vernüftige Lösung haben dann trag ich das Ding wieder zurück in den Laden.

Kennt jemand von Euch dieses Gerät und hat es am laufen ?????


----------



## thomass5 (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab auch NDAS am laufen. Allerdings ein Raid mit 2x500gb gespiegelt von AC RYAN. Die Treiberprbleme kenne ich, hab den alten Treiber dann restlos entfernt bevor ich den neuen von ximeta draufgehauen hab. Bei mir läuft die Version 3.20.1523 auf XP und bei einem Bekannten unter Vista stabil.
Thomas


----------



## kermit (25 Januar 2009)

ich hab eine TrekStor DataStation Sungoo LAN mit 500MB. Angeschafft vor etwa zwei Monaten. Lief (glaube ich) mit dem mitgelieferten Treiber spontan problemlos an. Kann aber sein, dass ich da etwas aktualisiertes von dem NDAS-Softwarehersteller runtergeladen hatte. Nicht, weil es Probleme gab - ich schaue oftmals prophylaktisch nach Updates, bevor ich von der mitgelieferten CD installiere.

Ich habe ausschliesslich XP und greife auf die Platte über einen Switch und WLAN-DSL-Router zu.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: scheinbar nimmt Windows oder irgend ein anderes Programm die NDIS-Platte gelegentlich in Beschlag, um irgendwelche temporären Dateien dort hin zu schreiben


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

ich hab dann gestern noch den allerneusten Treiber installiert. Version 3.42.2000 Gefunden hab ich ihn hier.

Damit hatte ich wesentlich weniger Probleme bzw. unter XP gar keine mehr. Unter Vista meckert er öfter mal das die Verbindung instabil ist. Auch habe ich unter Vista noch eine sehr geringe Übertragungsrate. Sie liegt bei ca. 800kB/s. Am Netzwerk kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Aber ich forsche weiter......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2009)

Auszug aus dem Handbuch meiner Netzwerkfestplatte



> Hinweis: Bei Problemen mit diesem Produkt ist kompetente Hilfe schnell zur
> Hand! Nur in den seltensten Fällen ist es notwendig, dass Sie dieses Produkt zu
> Ihrem Händler bringen. Auf unserer Website www.trekstor.de unter "Service" +
> "FAQ" finden Sie Antworten auf die häufigsten Fragen. Sie können natürlich
> ...




Seit Samstag haben sie eine Email über ihr Website bekommen. Als Antwort kam bisher nur eine Automatische Antwortmail............

... mag sich nun jeder selbst ein Bild über diese Firma machen.......


----------



## kermit (27 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... mag sich nun jeder selbst ein Bild über diese Firma machen.......


hab Gott sei Dank noch nicht den Support bemühen müssen ...

da Du schreibst, woher Du den aktuellsten Treiber hast - ja, den hab ich glaub auch runtergeladen *in Systemsteuerung geht und nachschaut* hmm: Treckstor NDAS-Software 3.20.1528 - das ist aber nicht der NDAS-SCSI-Treiber ... *brummel* *Gerätemänäscher schaut* NDAS SAMSUNG HD502JI SCSI Disk Device - aber läuft mit MS-Treiber ...

Die Geschichten mit instabiler NDAS-Verbindung hatte ich auch schon über WLAN - aber das ist ganz klar ein Problem, wenn die Übertragung über das LAN schlecht wird. Und dann parkt die Platte auch mal zwischendurch wenn keiner drauf zugreift - da kommt es dann auch mal vor, dass das System warten muss. Aber Gott sei Dank geht die Platte auch mal in Ruhezustand - hab eine NDAS-Platte von IO-Mega gekauft - die heizt die ganze Zeit ihre Umgebung auf Ich werd die aber nicht zurückgeben - ich bau nur deren Inhalt aus und benutze dann die Platte als solche - war ein Sonderangebot ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2009)

Mir ist eigentlich klar das die sich nicht melden... mehr als den neusten Treiber installieren können sie mir auch nicht empfehlen..... das habe ich gemacht und denen auch geschrieben.....

Ich hab das Gefühl das der Treiber und Vista sich beissen.... unter XP läuft alles bestens..... jetzt kann man natürlich sagen : Was haste auch Vista auf der Kiste laufen..... aber es läuft eigentlich sonst sehr gut.....


----------



## kermit (27 Januar 2009)

ich hab auch grad schon wieder Ärger mit der schönen Platte ...

So als Datenvorrat im Netz ganz toll - aber grad will ich mal einen Schwung Musik runterziehen - hmmmgrrr - WLAN drei Stock tiefer kommt einfach nicht auf 54Mbit. also direkt neben den Router: volle Datenrate - aber für 6GB immer noch eine Stunde (sollte mich ja eigentlich nicht wundern). also LAN getrennt, 100Mbit eingesteckt - und - was glaubst Du? jetzt braucht er laut Fortschrittsanzeige drei Stunden Also LAN rausgerupft - USB rein, jetzt annehmbare 10 Minuten - und dann die Ernüchterung: auf halber Strecke findet sich eine nicht ordnungsgemäß geschlossene Datei von diesem Mediaplayer (bin nicht sicher, wars MS oder Nero - und ich fand es noch so toll, dass der das Albumcover einfach so runtergeladen hat). Mann, mann, mann, kann den dieses doofe Windows die Datei nicht einfach auslassen und bei der nächsten weitermachen? *so jetzt kopieraktion fertig ist*


----------

